# What Pokemon move would you learn in real life?



## Vipera Magnifica

Here's an interesting question... If you could use a Pokemon move in real life, what would it be?

Me... Probably fire blast, because it is unbelievably strong and honestly, who wouldn't like to spit out a flaming asterisk that burns everything it touches?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Transform.

:I


----------



## Erif

Fly.

Or maybe Mind Reader.


----------



## Chopsuey

Ice Beam. 

Touch me and you'll be turned into a block of ice.

Or Dragon Pulse.

...because I could demolish the world. *Sinister laugh*


----------



## Coloursfall

Metronome

Teeter Dance! That'd be the funnest thing ever, keke.


----------



## Erif

Pursuit
Bind
Pound
Pound
Pound
Pound
Hydro Pump
Rest


----------



## Chopsuey

Erif said:


> Pursuit
> Bind
> Pound
> Pound
> Pound
> Pound
> Hydro Pump
> Rest


I think you mean...

Harden
Pound
Pound
Pound
Pound
Pound
Beat up
Hydro Pump
Rest
Snore
Sleep Talk

Repeat.


----------



## Shiva64

I love Persian, therefore Pay Day.

Enough said. :3


----------



## Togetic

Spacial Rend. Or Roar of Time. Or Dark Void. Or ExtremeSpeed. Yeah.

'ell, maybe even Fly.


----------



## @lex

Fly. Maybe Teleport if it wasn't as limited as it is.

And Acid Armor would be sweet. And Transform. Shadow Force, minus the Force...


----------



## Green

Harden. ;3


----------



## nothing to see here

Teleport.  I doubt the move itself is actually limited to going back to the last Pokémon Center... that's just the way trainers tend to use it (I mean, why would wild Abras teleport directly into the middle of a city?)

And there'd be less chance of running into problems like cold and airplanes like you would with Fly.


----------



## ultraviolet

SURF BECAUSE THEN I CAN SWIM EVERYWHERE


----------



## Mustardear

Splash... or Recover


----------



## Tailsy

KronoGreen said:


> Harden. ;3


Might want to wait until 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 this happens first.

Anyway! Um, Metronome. A lot of moves would be totally helpful and it would be dead funny.


----------



## Not Meowth

Pay Day. Free money that comes from nowhere that I can throw at people but then inexplicably get to keep? Yes please.
Also Meowth uses it and Meowth is .

or rest


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Pay Day. Free money that comes from nowhere that I can throw at people but then inexplicably get to keep? Yes please.
> Also Meowth uses it and Meowth is .
> 
> or rest


Who needs a job when you can make it rain cash?


----------



## Mai

Pay Day
Transform
Teleport
Metronome
...
Were you expecting creativity?


----------



## Lili

Wrap. And instead of tentacles I would hug until I suffocated the person.
Or Wrap them with my gorgeous long lovely red hair. Whatever suited me at the time.


----------



## Autumn

Bite.

Or Curse.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Fly or Teleport (though if I have the ability to use the move Fly, wouldn't I really be able to fly anyway? Pretty sure all Pokémon that can learn fly except like Mew and Smeargle are all flying Pokémon anyway... Smeargle can learn Fly, right?)

Rain Dance would be pretty awesome too. I love the rain.

Transform might be kinda cool, too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

pay day. or draco meteor.

I mean, who _wouldn't_ want draco meteor?


----------



## spaekle

Thunder Wave, so I can piss everyone off >:v


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Fly or Teleport (though if I have the ability to use the move Fly, wouldn't I really be able to fly anyway? Pretty sure all Pokémon that can learn fly except like Mew and Smeargle are all flying Pokémon anyway... Smeargle can learn Fly, right?)
> 
> Rain Dance would be pretty awesome too. I love the rain.
> 
> Transform might be kinda cool, too.


Flygon can learn Fly ;) 
And yes, those would be cool moves to learn, except Rain Dance. Surf would probably be more of a fun water move to know. There's probably some others, but I'm having trouble thinking of them all right now.


----------



## Noctowl

Metronome. =3

Or pay day.

Or splash. XD


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Kali the Flygon said:


> Flygon can learn Fly ;)


Haha this is true. =P But it looks like something that would fly anyway, even if it didn't know the move Fly.


----------



## Patar

Transform, Mind Reader and Attract.

I'm not attracting much anyways...D:


----------



## Lili

I change my mind. I would learn Attract, because I demand affection and attention and some form of romantic love since I am a needy adolescent female.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Haha this is true. =P But it looks like something that would fly anyway, even if it didn't know the move Fly.


...wtf arceus can fly?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

sreservoir said:


> ...wtf arceus can fly?


Ah. Sorry, I'm not as familiar with the fourth generation Pokémon as the others. Then, with the exception of Mew, Smeargle, and Arceus, I'm pretty sure any Pokémon that learn Fly looks like it can fly (basically, it has wings).


----------



## Kali the Flygon

But, sadly enough, not every Pokemon that SHOULD be able to Fly can actually learn it.

Scyther ranks among the top in the fly-snubbed category, particularly because one of their Pokedex entries actually claims that they're strong fliers, and come on, they're bigger than most 10 year olds, and much bigger than a Pidgey/etc. A lot of other Bug Pokemon also got snubbed, despite having wings, being part flying, and/or being much larger than the small bird Pokemon that can learn it.


----------



## Flygon1

Earthquake, Bullet Punch, Outrage, and/or Protect.


----------



## Alxprit

I'd probably say Transform in a heartbeat, if I could Transform from memory. Failing that, Confuse Ray for the people who annoy me in life.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Ah. Sorry, I'm not as familiar with the fourth generation Pokémon as the others. Then, with the exception of Mew, Smeargle, and Arceus, I'm pretty sure any Pokémon that learn Fly looks like it can fly (basically, it has wings).


How do the Pikachu in Yellow Forest learn fly?:freaked:


----------



## Alxprit

They have balloons on their backs.


----------



## Chopsuey

I changed my mind. I would learn Mimic. I would Mimic Mike using Pay day and Nightdeamon using Attract. _Rich and Sexy._



NightDaemon said:


> I change my mind. I would learn Attract, because I demand affection and attention and some form of romantic love since I am a needy adolescent female.


*Falls to Attract.*


----------



## Aisling

I wouldn't choose Attract... the flavor text in gen 4 describes it as making the foe become "infatuated" and I'd rather have relationships deeper than that.

I'd get a lot more out of Fly or Mind Reader. It's hard to pick. >:


----------



## Patar

Why Fly when you can Teleport :D Teleporting is much cooler. But I would use Attract as a reserve.


----------



## Aisling

Teleport may be faster, but that's not exactly what I'm looking for in Fly to begin with. Just the sensation of flying is what I would enjoy.

That, and not needing a driver's license or fuel to get anywhere I want. >;3

also, teleporting can lead to psychic explosions capable of killing half of new york


----------



## TealJolteon

An electric move that isn't extremely destructive, and is consistent. So Thunder Wave or Shock Wave.

Teleport would be second.


----------



## Wargle

Magma Storm. Someone angers me. "I WILL SMITE YOU! THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!" *Magma Storm*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Fly. Who wouldn't? it's the most practical move. That, or Signal Beam.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'd also, like a lot of people, want to learn Fly. It'd be a pretty sweet move and pretty much, is my favourite move in the games. If not that, then Psychic. Because man, that would be cool.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Surf, so I'll be able to swim, thus curing my fear of water. And Pay Day because free money is <3.


----------



## Eonrider

Fire Punch.  I'll be UNBEATABLE in Karate.  And Thunder.  If someone annoys me, I SHALL SMITE THEM!  And maybe Confuse Ray.


----------



## Chopsuey

Eonrider said:


> Fire Punch.  I'll be UNBEATABLE in Karate.  And Thunder.  If someone annoys me, I SHALL SMITE THEM!  And maybe Confuse Ray.


I already know Bullet Punch and Dynamicpunch. Ice Punch comes next. Beat that, my young grasshopper.


----------



## PinserPerson

Hydro Cannon

For instances like this.

Please go away
(1 min. later)
I said go away
(2 min. later)
I am getting annoyed her
(3 min. later)
FFFFOOOMMM! HYDRO CANNON! WHEEEEEEE!


----------



## Wargle

Blackthorne Steele said:


> I already know Bullet Punch and Dynamicpunch. Ice Punch comes next. Beat that, my young grasshopper.


Cross Chop

Magma Storm

Shadwo Punch.

Focus Punch. (FALCON PAAAWWWNCH!!)


----------



## Chopsuey

Brock said:


> Cross Chop
> 
> Magma Storm
> 
> Shadwo Punch.
> 
> Focus Punch. (FALCON PAAAWWWNCH!!)


"Shadwo Punch"? Typo. :P

At least I actually hold a Brown Belt in karate. AXE KICK, ARM BAR, ECT, GO!


----------



## allitersonance

Agility is my definite first choice (if it lets you use psychic moves faster then it also speeds up thought processes, even if I never use it for anything else). Teleport and psychic come second and third.

But it can't all be practical! Discharge and magma storm and draco meteor and, come to think of it, slash.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Probably either Captivate or Flatter, and possibly Attract. Although, maybe I'd have a few Destiny Knot problems if I learned Attract. xD


----------



## ultraviolet

> I'm pretty sure any Pokémon that learn Fly looks like it can fly  (basically, it has wings).




:o


----------



## Chopsuey

ultraviolet said:


> :o




:O


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Blackthorne Steele said:


> "Shadwo Punch"? Typo. :P
> 
> At least I actually hold a Brown Belt in karate. AXE KICK, ARM BAR, ECT, GO!


Yeah, but I have a black belt in Taekwondo. Jump high kick! *Keeps going and crashes*


----------



## Chopsuey

Zangviper said:


> Yeah, but I have a black belt in Taekwondo. Jump high kick! *Keeps going and crashes*


So. I've kicked Tea Kwon Do people's ass, because all they do I throw a defensive side kick, where I side-step and punch 'em in the side of the head. :D *Laughs at crash*


----------



## PinserPerson

also mind reader. that would be handy


----------



## Lili

Blackthorne Steele said:


> *Falls to Attract.*


WHY YES, BECOME INFATUATED WITH MY GORGEOUSNESSNESS *sexy dance~*

Then again, Substitute would be cool - I'd simply ditch the Substitute with one of my friends while the real me hung out with someone cooler. Though, I don't think they'd be convinced if it was just a crocodile-resembling doll.


----------



## Flora

^ NightDaemon, i seriously just died of laughter XDDDD

uh, so i'd agree with attract. i'd use it to make my crush fall in love with me! <3

but then i'd feel horrible. so i dunno


----------



## Lili

You _seriously_ just died of laughter? Well, now I feel horrible. I'll make sure to say a few apologetic words at your funeral.

I would abuse Attract in that same way, too. I'd probably end up doing it to, like, three or four different guys and then cause some big dilemma.


----------



## Darksong

I would definitely learn either Sketch, Sing or Rage. I often do those.

I would like Rage best, because then the more people bother me (really easy) the more I can get away with hurting them... XP


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Transform, Fly and Teleport are the obvious ones. If I couldn't have Fly or Teleport I'd have Extremespeed which would hopefully be kinda like teleporting anyway.
Crunch would be cool for like biting through walls and stuff.
And Thunder 'cause I wanna summon lightning bolts!


----------



## Jester

Harden, Pound, Withdraw, String Shot.

In all seriousness. Teleport. Psycho Cut. Heart Swap. Leaf Blade.


----------



## MindIce

Probably shadow sneak.

Always did want to know what it's like to be a shadow.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

ultraviolet said:


> :o


But it is a proficient jumper, and the Japanese name of Fly translates to "Sky Jump".

Metronome. Though I'd have to practice so that I could gain some measure of control over it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

so the equivalent of fly in japanese is what this one does?


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

...What? I can't see how that relates to Sky Jump.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

he does giant somersaults.


----------



## Celebi96

Seed Flare.

Sucks in toxic gas and unleashes OXEGEN!!!!!!!
Help the enviroment.


----------



## Munchkin

If I could choose any move, Transform would, again, be the obvious choice.
Or Vine Whip, or Charge =x

Chatter would fit me well, though xP


----------



## kyogre77

uuh, double team?!  

id like to split myself in two and have a parallel existence. :p


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Most likely any status move that causes temporary Paralysis. 

Mimic would be fun as well
_Mimic would be fun as well_
Stop that
_Stop that_
.............
_fine._


----------



## Starshine

Splash. Then, I'd turn into a magikarp and evolve, then pwn everyone with it :D 

In all seriousness, probably Rain Dance, so in the summer when the weather is roasting us all alive, I'd have my own personal rainstorm I could can upon whenever I want. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane

Protect. Who wouldn't love their very own force field?


----------



## ZimD

Blackthorne Steele said:


> I think you mean...
> 
> Harden
> Pound
> Pound
> Pound
> Pound
> Pound
> Beat up
> Hydro Pump
> Rest
> Snore
> Sleep Talk
> 
> Repeat.


harden
growth
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
arm thrust
string shot
minimize

8D


----------



## Queen Fyora

METRONOME METRONOME METRONOME. Maybe Fly, too.


----------



## Enkoe

Transform, Conservation I & II, Judgement.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Blackthorne Steele said:


> Brock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cross Chop
> 
> Magma Storm
> 
> Shadwo Punch.
> 
> Focus Punch. (FALCON PAAAWWWNCH!!)
> 
> 
> 
> "Shadwo Punch"? Typo. :P
> 
> At least I actually hold a Brown Belt in karate. AXE KICK, ARM BAR, ECT, GO!
Click to expand...

"ECT"? Typo. :P

I mostly just wanted to say that, but Teleport would be awesome. I hate any physical exercise and I have chicken legs and I don't need it anyway, so there. You don't know how many times I've wanted to just Teleport from the bus stop to my house.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Teleport 
Me: "Oh snap I missed the bus" 
*When the bus arrives at school*
Me: "Gee, you took your time"

Draco Meteor
Me: "Shut up"
Joel: "Blah blah blah"
*Blah blah blah goes on for several minutes*
Me: "I said, shut up"
BOOM


Thunderwave & Confuse Ray to stall people.

I'd join the army, just Teleport into the enemy base, paralyze 'em, Teleport out and fire off a meteor or two...hundred


----------



## tymer55

Fly Transform close combat Surf Ice beam and volt tackle


----------



## The Meme

Transform, Mind Reader, Teleport, Counter.

I SUCK competitively.


----------



## Cinders

Definitely Fly, if I'm being logical.

But Metronome would be oodles of fun :D


----------



## Dragonclaw

Time Warp/Trick Room, Teleport/Fly most definitely.


----------



## Arcanine

Mach Punch. That way you never see it coming.

Also, combo breaker: Dig!


----------



## Superbird

Fly
Teleport
Counter
Aeroblast ;)


----------



## Espeon

Attack Order.
Why attack yourself when you can just get everyone else around you to attack for you?


----------



## SoulFloatzel_Umbreon

double slap or teleport


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Teleport. I would step along with it make it look like a flash step. BLEACH REFRENCE!


----------



## Missile

Flash

Definitly NOT Sing. I can't sing worth crap.
Probably Pay Day. That way I could help my family and other families with the money problems.
Disable,so I can stop things from happening for a short period of time. (That could help with the oil spill.)
Ice Beam,so I can make Ice Creamz.
Dig,so I can dig a hold,and surf,so I can fill the hold with water. Pool Party!
Transform. DUN DUN DUNNN.
Confuse Ray,just 'cuz.
All the Dragon Type moves. Because Dragon's my favorite type.
Judgement for no appearant reason.
Metronome,just because It's coolz.

That's all I can thing of.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

pay day: does not work. you'd just cause hyperinflation.

I'd like dragon dance. the idea is awesome.


----------



## Mr Dude

Fly-epic flying powers!!
Teleport-see Mind Reader
Protect-force fields
Mind Reader-doesn't need an explanation
Draco Meteor-No one's gonna lay a finger on my Butterfinger.
Flamethrower-I can control fire,
Hydro Pump-water,
Bullet Seed-grass,
Thunder-and electricity.  Nice.
Thunder Wave-paralyze teachers = no homework
Confuse Ray-confuse teachers = no homework
Double Team-go to school and have clone do homework
Earthquake-see Teleport
Transform-see Mind Reader
Metronome-see Earthquake
Attract-woo hoo!!


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Probably:

Transform: Lots of possibilities
Teleport: No explanation needed
Spacial Rend: Just because :)


----------



## Dannichu

Come on, guys:

1. Pfft, Attract. What's _that_ good for?

2. Harden? String Shot? Pound? Everyone knows the dirtiest Pokemon move is Helping Hand :p
(or Spit Up/Swallow, if you're that way inclined)

Anyways, I lean towards Rest, obviously, and think Glare could be very useful in some situations. Growth, if it means additional tallness, is also a definite yes.


----------



## River

Fly: Simply for the thrill of flying. Teleport would be useful for long distances but not as fun as fly.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Dannichu said:


> 2. Harden? String Shot? Pound? Everyone knows the dirtiest Pokemon move is Helping Hand :p
> (or Spit Up/Swallow, if you're that way inclined)


Gunk shot. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Pwnemon

Vine Whip. Flash. Harden. Discharge.

I could go on for DAYS with all the perverted implications this question poses. But if I was being serious, the move I would most like to learn... Probably sucker punch. It would deal with all the bullies in school who get all over me for playing Pokemon.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I would probably learn fire/ice/thunderpunch, as well as sky uppercut. it would be fun to go into a boxing match. XD

also, no one needs to learn attacks like pound/doubleslap/wake-up slap etc, because most people can do that without knowing a move.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues

"Uh, da hurr hurr, I'd, like, learn some move that would let me turn all invisible n' stuff so i could get in on some invisi-groping action!!" Naw, seriously though... I'd probably learn transform. That would be pretty cool.  Most of the damaging moves don't have much practical use beyond hurting stuff (duh.). Metronome would be kinda cool, but theres always the chance you accidentally fire off a hyper beam and blow up a school bus full of orphaned kittens or something. Mind Reader could be pretty cool, or Dream Eater.
EDIT: Nasty Plot. Charge. Harden. Wrap. Pound. Doubleslap. Pound. Pound. Gunk Shot.


----------



## NegativeVibe

-Fly, because it sounds fun
-Aqua ring, for more energy

Edit: Also:
-Attract lol
-Pay Day
-Rest!


----------



## Green

if we're being realistic, teleport or thunderbolt :B


----------



## ....

*Gust-* I've always wanted to control wind.
*Icy Wind-* Cold wind is even better~
*Shock Wave- *I've always wanted to control electricity.
*Leaf Blade- *I like leaves, so why not use them?
*Leaf Storm- *A ton of leaves is even better~
*Dive*- Because I can't swim.


----------



## Anomaly 54

I changed my mind

Pay Day - Why get a job when you can make it rain money?
Attack Order - Why beat people up and get in trouble if you can make others do it for you?
Draco Meteor - Coz
Teleport - Coz
Mind Reader - Coz
Fly - Coz
Surf - Coz
Metronome - YAY RANDOM (AKA Coz)
Flame Thrower - Coz
Thunder Bolt - Coz
Ice Beam - Coz
Water Pulse - Coz
Gust - Coz
Icy Wind - Coz
Leaf Blade - Coz


----------



## Strife89

Teleport, hands down.

Psychic if I get a second move, ThunderPunch for a third. Lastly, Mind Reader and Charge (the latter for charging my laptop, DAP, etc. on the move).


----------



## Latimew

Psychic, Fly, Mind Reader, Mist Ball


----------



## Hogia

ExtremeSpeed, Agility, Flamethrower, Rage.

A good set for showing people who's boss when you're being bullied, and also useful for getting to classes quickly. XD


----------



## guizel the human buizel

id have to say Aura Sphere it looks impressive and its one of my favourite attacks


----------



## ...

There's so many to choose from, but here's two potential movesets I'd like to have, tried and tested in-game:

Fake Out, ExtremeSpeed, Agility, Dragon Dance. It's wicked fast and terribly annoying in battles. Plus, This'd be a great way to get where I need to be quickly, and for getting the upper hand if I were to ever get in a fight. 

Dark Void, Nightmare, Dark Pulse, and Psychic. My Darkrai's moveset, this is one of those "eat away slowly at your opponent's defenses" lineups with a couple of quick special sweepers in case things get gnarly, and it's really devastating. So imagine what one could do with abilities like these in the real world. Hmmm....

Other random moves that would be awesome would be:

Pay Day (Yay money~)
Charge (For laptop and phone issues)
Flash (Never need a flashlight again)
Protect or Detect
Thunderbolt, Flamethrower, or Leaf Blade ("SHUT UP" *WHOOSH*)
Transform
Teleport 
Fly
Surf/Dive/Waterfall (Need all three to do anything of real interest)
Or Metronome, just so I could have something random whenever I wanted.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Dark Void, Dark Pulse... Ya there we go.
Now I'm nice'n spooky. :3

Another nice move would be softboiled, I like eggs..
I just wish it could be soft scrambled or soft over easy
Or soft bacon c:

OH OH... Frenzy Plant. 

Fly for obvious reasons.


----------



## HotTorchic

Flamethrower, definitelly! I'm a total pyro. Though fire punch'd look more awesome, as well as being more like this fire punching manga guy I really like. I already know nasty plot. *evil laugh* Some claw attack like dragon claw'd be real nice too.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I've posted here, but I think It may have changed.

Now I want to say A Capella.


----------



## hyphen

Superpower-Blast the bullies.Yay!
Mind Reader:you know why.
Payday:Free money!
Surf:.........


----------



## Metalos

Trick Room: Put me in the Olympics and I'll miraculously outrun all the athletes and win me some gold medals.
Faint Attack: I'm invisible now. Yay!
Confuse Ray: C'mon now people! Stop hitting yourselves!
Endure: Bullet wound? Not to worry! I'll hang on until the hospital can fix me up. ^^


----------



## Green

A Capella.

Yep.


----------



## Tomatochu

Rest: because I'm lazy
Yawn: See above
Sleep Talk: So I can make it seem like im awake
Slam: so I could crush people who woke me up


----------



## Comatoad

Hm...I'd like to learn Metal Claw or Shadow Claw. It'd be cool to lash at someone with elongated nails of kickustheassus =3


----------



## Black Yoshi

Extreme speed, all the way. I could use it pretty practically, getting to classes and stuff, and if I got in a fight, NOBODY COULD TOUCH ME! Bwahaha!

Or Aura Sphere. I would totally abuse the power and show off.


----------



## Cloudsong

Psychic: So I can move stuff with my mind and be all mentally awesome x]
Mind Reader: Obvious reasons
Earthquake: For those moments when I really need to blow off steam ;)

but the one I want the most....

Fly: So I can just get away from it all.


----------



## lolpokemon

I have two movesets

Fighting Moveset(for fights that Im in)

Psychic
Mind Reader
Sheer Cold
metronome


Other Moveset (for other stuff like flying)

Fly
Extreme Speed
Surf
Fire Fang


----------



## Drage

I'm often pretty frustrated about the limit of moves. But well, let's see:


*Flamethrower*
*Focus Blast*
*Dragon Pulse*
*Agility*


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Psychic, ExtremeSpeed/Teleport, Fly, and Surf, all for obvious reasons. Flamethrower would be cool, and Knock Off would let me knock stuff out of people's hands all the time. :D


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Earthquake, Stone Edge, X-Scissor, and Stone Edge did I say that twice? I meant Stealth Rock.

Or, alternatively:
Trick Room
Drain Punch
Psycho Cut
Reflect

hoorah changes


----------



## Zoltea

Magnet Rise.

Being able to control electromagnetic force, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Glaciachan

I'd probably have Agility, since it would be cool to move at high speeds.

Or, Pay Day, since who doesn't like free money?


----------



## ultimatedarkness

i would learn judgment! :sunglasses: hope you like my pics!!! (:3)


----------



## EspiaEspeon

Metronome! 

Random is always fun.


----------



## ZimD

Camouflage/Double Team would be useful together for theft and such - make a copy of me to chill in my room, turn invisible, break into somewhere, steal shit. And I could use it for other shit too, the "other shit" totally not involving being a major creeper.

Pay Day for money, but that's such a generic answer... Transform could be interesting. Sing would be nice. I'm not sure.


----------



## MentheLapin

Growth Growth Eruption

I'd love to have Pay Day, but that's been done to death by basically everyone.

But Attract. OH GOD ATTRACT. Think of the possibilities. In fact, don't. You'll be thinking for a while - the possibilities are, my friend, _endless_.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Not going to lie, Doom Desire would be pretty cool.

Rain Dance and Sunny Day. Two things I like, the rain and hot days. If I do this right, I could create a sun shower. Or otherwise make it rain while it's really hot.

The Street Fighter fan in me compels me to pick Sky Uppercut and Blaze Kick.

So... practical moveset for me:
- Mind Reader: Others have explained how it's self-explanatory.
- Gravity: Probably suicidal, but you never know.
- Blaze Kick: All things aside, I think this is a pretty badass move.
- Leaf Storm: This is also a cool move in my eyes.


----------



## SonicNintendo

Hmm...
-Attract...finally gonna get a girl.
-Mind Reader...yes, I heard what you said about me.
-Protect...Yes, I did just win dodgeball.  And yes, I cheated.
-Charge...No more buying chargers.
-Metronome/Assist...good until it backfires.
-Psychic...Don't worry, I'll release you when you're done freakishly floating in midair and when I finish being amused.

Yeah, in case you haven't noticed, I'm pretty defensive.


----------



## Zeph

ShadScy said:


> Growth Growth Eruption


I think you mean Harden, Pound, Gunk Shot.

Although it's really generic, probably Fly. Or perhaps Aurora Beam for the prettiness!


----------



## Silver

I would probably learn...

Confuse-Ray: It's amusing to confuse people ^^
Revenge: Ahh...why not?
Hypnosis: When you bore me...this will happen.
Blaze Kick: If I kick you in the ass, it'll _ burn._
Magnitude: Meh, I don't like playing fair.
Swagger: This, should explain itself.
Crunch: I already bite, just kick it up a notch.
Blizzard: I prefer the cold times.
Thunderbolt: What? Are you shocked?
Powder Snow: To make snowmans, why else? ^^
Double Team: I can play against myself ^^


----------



## Gryzalb

Hmm. For one, I'd say Metronome, but that'd be fun until I got something like Explosion and... yeah, wouldn't end well. Second guess would be Spore, and while it would be hilarious just putting everyone else around me to sleep and it'd be really practical it's probably my second choice. For my first choice I'd have to say Synthesis - I say Synthesis instead of Recover because with Synthesis as long as I have access to sunlight and water I can recover any wound I want to, and probably could regenerate broken/missing limbs as well. With Recover, I would probably be using my own body energy to restore my limb, so I much prefer Synthesis.

Some of my runners-up include Toxic (which would be awesome, but incredibly _evil_ to ever use) and Acid Armor for melting into a puddle - except I don't know what purpose that solves. And if for nothing else, using Hail or Sandstorm in the middle of the summertime would be sure to cause some massive hilarity.


----------



## Rai-CH

Teleport. The ability to easily travel from place to place sounds fun! :) Or Psychic, because being able to move things with my mind would be extremely awesome. Hypnosis would be nice too~

Basically any psychic move would be fun moves to learn.


----------



## Zero Moment

Extremespeed: To be a fast runner.
Psychic: Telekinesis :D
Fly: But only if it gives me Maximum Ride-style wings when in use.
Hmmmmm..........
Mimic, I guess?: Master chief, master writer, ect.


----------



## Ratty

Hm... I don't think I would get any attacking moves at all, I dislike fights and violence. Lesse what I could have... I guess support moves.

Maybe Helping Hand, so I could help people. That healing wave attack could be useful as well. Oh, and if I have that, Heal Bell would be nice too.

... Oh god I'm a Tabunne. D:


----------



## D I N O S A U R

Thunderbolt.

Can I not zap people whenever I want? >_>


----------



## Lili

I would want to learn Scratch.  Just because when someone got me angry I could slap them with my claws out and be like, "BIOTCH, WHAT'D YOU JUST SAY ABOUT MY MAWMAW"


----------



## BlackTitress

I would go with Me First. That what way I could see what others we're going to do before they did and surprise them with it.


----------



## Professor Wesker

What I'd want to learn? Well, here's a list:

Psychic: Lift people with my mind and toss them around like rag dolls just like in Star Wars: The Force Unleashed.
Thunder: To electrify my enemies with, also like The Force Unleashed (I freaking love that game).
Milk Drink: It'd be cool to have a glass of milk whenever I want... I just hope it doesn't involve me having an udder.
Thunder Wave: The equivalent of having a tazer. Thugs beware!
Scary Face: Mainly to freak out my stepbrother.
String Shot: Who doesn't want to swing around a city like Spider Man?
Rain Dance: I love rainy weather, it'd be useful here in Texas, the land of heat, heat, and more heat.
Charge: To charge my DS wherever I go.
Bounce: To jump rrrreeeeeeaaaalllll high (I hope I don't get killed by the landing).
Pay Day: Free cash!
Aurora Beam: It looks pretty. I need no other reason.
Recover: Good-bye, disgusting medicine!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Attract? Yeah, attract. Yeeaahh.


----------



## Automata heart

attract and confusion, confusion is good cause then i can just confuse everyone so i can run away. attract because it sounds kawaii. and maybe rest. oh, and transform for cosplay and  teleport for  teh lulz.


----------



## Wargle

I would learn whatever move involves the most bitching, as my friends say.

((my friends claim I have no heart I do not know how to smilke because I'm always frowning. EVERYWHERE.))


----------



## Spatz

Shadow Force: Interdimensional Travel, OH YEAH!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

FLY


----------



## LadyJirachu

I would know Wish.

Cuz i'm always wishing a lot in my heart that this world gets better and I want the power to heal it.

:)

I'd also probably know some flower themed moves (like petal blizzard and petal dance) too because I also like looking after flowers.


----------



## haneko

Slack Off.

Also, Calm Mind.


----------



## LadyJirachu

I also wanna use charm (to make people like me and not be mean to me)

And power up punch just cuz people would have that coming if they made me mad.

......please don't piss off cute little jirachu :P_ Thats a warning for all of ya~_

*I wish I was a Pokemon now...waaaaaay better than having to have meltdowns cuz i'm a 'human' in real life.......*


EDIT: So my move set shall beeeee...

-Power Up Punch (yay)
-Charm
-Wish
and
-Probably Petal Blizzard for the 4th

:P
_
Awwwww, so adorable~ x3;_


----------

